# Shooting Progression - Bootmuck



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

A few days ago someone asked how long I have been shooting sling shots and wondered if I could make some progress videos as I shot.

SO.. LGD here's my first progress video.

No camera tricks intended. I'll do my best to tell/show you exactly how I shoot. You've seen the guys who can split cards and shoot peas out of the air... And now you will see me.

I think on my next videos I'll come up with something like a standard target, number of shots, distance and scoring system. Feel free to share your ideas.

My background: Got my first gun at 3months old (a .22 cal) and started shooting a BB gun at age 6. I have owned slingshots in the past but never took to them much. That was 15-20 years ago. I recently watched an outdoor/survival type video (another hobby of mine) and they mentioned a slingshot. One thing led to another and I found this forum.

Thanks for watching my attempts to shoot stuff!

Week 1:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You go, brother!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*I completely enjoyed this video. You really cranked out a couple of quick shots there. Good lookin PF.*


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks y'all!

dgui - I made that rough looking PFS after watching your video. It needs some new bands after the past few days! I can't decide if I want to keep them 3/8" wide or go larger, however the only ammo I have is bb's and 1/4" steel. Probably not much need to go any larger.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I always like to see vids from other members. This was a cool one.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looking forward to viewing your documented improvement .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*BB's are the most difficult ammo to shoot. The way your handling the PFS your hit ratio will likely improve with larger ammo. Good control and good form.*


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone

Sometime this week I'll get some targets and do one continuous video shoot from 33' with 10 shots or something along those lines.

Yeah BB's fly all over the place and I can see a major difference when I shoot 1/4" vs. the BB's.

I like the video angle so I can see what I'm doing. I never knew just how far back I was pulling that slinger.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*You are getting some high speeds with those BBs and that long pull. The faster the BB the more Radical they can be. I like BBs at slower speeds.*


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Cool video. I thought I was the only one that did the after the shot flinch


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

that wasn't a video, that was a production..hahahaha great vid and great shooting...listen to Darrell... he's the man...
Kip


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Adding some new videos and posting here, for the sake of keeping my random videos in one general location.

This video is about a sweet trade I made with ole capn'joe:






This video is about my first real attempt at making a natural.. 
I've cut and banded one natural and made two PFS but until this SS I did not really feel like I put much effort into one. Capn's great work inspired me to give the SS making a go. ALSO, you get to see my shoot both my new SS and the one I traded for.

Bad shooting though. This morning I destroyed a can but my on video performance this afternoon was rather lackluster.






Side note: Anyone have any suggestions on gypsy tabs or loops? I can shoot up to 3/8" or maybe one step larger but when I pick up a marble it threatens a fork hit. Just wondering if that would give me more clearance to shoot larger ammo?

Thanks


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a fan! Don't mean a hillabeans but it's twue!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great bunch of videos!! Looks like you have fast become infected with the slingshot sickness...it's fun, isn't it. Nice score on your trade with Cap'n..he knows his pickle forks







. Won't be long and you'll be shooting cans out of the air.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice job B! You will definitely improve your shooting with practice in front of the cam.. That was (still a bit is) my issue starting out.. I would shoot great until I hit record







...

Nice vid production,, I need to be less lazy with mine, I have the equipment/software, but always end up taking short cuts







. And I have been tubing for a little while too

Thanks for sharing,, looking forward to your creative shooting sessions in the near future..

LGD


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

@GrayWolf: I'm addicted for sure and this shooter is sweet. If only I could demonstrate it better!

@LGD: Its easy until the camera is on for sure! The only reason I put effort into my videos is because I enjoy it so much. I guess it's as much of a hobby to me as anything else. I just need a good tripod. Maybe for christmas!

Ok everyone!

Last night's poor performance had me thinking. After a convo w/ capn and some video lessons on pfshooter's channel I dialed in a new shooting method this morning.

Here is the result:






Enjoy


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You rock, Bryan! That was a mightily impressive demo. You are well on your way, my friend. I am honored to even be mentioned.
As you have also demonstrated, Darrell is a fine tutor. Thanks and keep up the excellent work.

P.S. I ran out of likes, but I'll be back.


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Cap'n.

Everyone making videos with explanations has really reduced the learning curve. I've watched a ton of videos and will continue to.

I've got a long ways to go. Thanks for the encouragement and thank you all that have offered suggestions and help both here and elsewhere.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Keep them videos coming - if the content is new, nobody will criticize the volume of your videos! It adds to the global information available to new shooters.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your videos have a movie feel to them, they make me want to grab some popcorn to watch them . your shooting is improving , keep it up .


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks and Thanks!

I used to make videos of me gold mining and they were better but much more effort to shoot


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Not really a progression video but I manage to get a few shots on film!

Enjoy!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Too cool, man.. I loved it. Whackadoo, baby!


----------

